# Alternatives to 5D MK3 viewfinder adhesive mount?



## dirtcastle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm putting together a Canon 5D III video rig. The rig will be built on a Redrock Micro Shoulder Mount. I have everything picked out except the viewfinder.

Is it possible to find an optical viewfinder that doesn't require an adhesive attachment? Or are there alternative ways to attach these normally adhesive-attached viewfinders?

Ideally, I would like to use a Kinotehnik LCDVF or a Zacuto Z-Finder. I'm wary of using an adhesive frame, both because of the removal hassle and because I will shoot a lot of stills w/o the extra viewfinder.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> I'm putting together a Canon 5D III video rig. The rig will be built on a Redrock Micro Shoulder Mount. I have everything picked out except the viewfinder.
> 
> Is it possible to find an optical viewfinder that doesn't require an adhesive attachment? Or are there alternative ways to attach these normally adhesive-attached viewfinders?
> 
> Ideally, I would like to use a Kinotehnik LCDVF or a Zacuto Z-Finder. I'm wary of using an adhesive frame, both because of the removal hassle and because I will shoot a lot of stills w/o the extra viewfinder.



Hmm...I'll have to look into that. I didn't think the Zacuto view finders used any type of 'adhesive'...I'd seen videos of people snapping them on and off easily, and didn't notice any type of adhesive used...?

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hmm...I'll have to look into that. I didn't think the Zacuto view finders used any type of 'adhesive'...I'd seen videos of people snapping them on and off easily, and didn't notice any type of adhesive used...?
> 
> cayenne


You are correct, Zacuto finders mount to a baseplate or sandwich in between the baseplate and camera depending on the style you order.

http://store.zacuto.com/Z-Finder-Pro-2.5x-for-3.2-Screens.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...I'll have to look into that. I didn't think the Zacuto view finders used any type of 'adhesive'...I'd seen videos of people snapping them on and off easily, and didn't notice any type of adhesive used...?
> ...


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you both. Sorry it took awhile to get back on this.

I got the Zacuto Z-Finder Pro EVF, which is pretty amazing, btw. I can attach it to my shoulder rig using a simple $40 Pearstone articulating arm. But for handheld shooting, I will need to get a Zacuto Gorilla Plate and mounting frame. They ain't cheap, but as I mentioned... I'm not mucking my camera with adhesive. It should pay itself back in used resale value.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Thank you both. Sorry it took awhile to get back on this.
> 
> I got the Zacuto Z-Finder Pro EVF, which is pretty amazing, btw. I can attach it to my shoulder rig using a simple $40 Pearstone articulating arm. But for handheld shooting, I will need to get a Zacuto Gorilla Plate and mounting frame. They ain't cheap, but as I mentioned... I'm not mucking my camera with adhesive. It should pay itself back in used resale value.



Interesting.

So, if you buy the view finder, you have to buy separately the apparatus for attaching it to your camera?!?!

Geez, for the price of that thing, I'd think all the mounting hardware would be included..?!?!?!

     

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2013)

cayenne said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both. Sorry it took awhile to get back on this.
> ...


 
I don't know where he bought his, but the baseplate should have been included.

*The Z-Finder Pro 2.5x for 3.2” Screens includes:
* Z-Finder Pro loupe with 2.5x magnification and diopter
Three (3) Extender Frames
Gorilla Baseplate and 3.2” Mounting Frame for Small DSLR Bodies (Canon 5D M3 Nikon D800/600 type cameras)
Lanyard and Lanyard Hook 
Lens Cap, Sun Mask, and protective boot
Z-Finder Dust Cover
One installed and one additional Anti-Fog disc. This also acts as a lens protector and is expendable. More can be purchased here. We also have anti-fog wipes.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 3, 2013)

I appreciate you guys looking out for me on this!  I did actually have a missing part from the Cinevate UnoGrip I ordered, but it got worked out over the phone and Cinevate is sending me the missing piece.

I bought the Zacuto EVF from B&H without the baseplate because I'm building a shoulder rig (the Zacuto baseplate doesn't work with my particular configuration of parts.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/755493-REG/Zacuto_Z_FIND_EVFP_Z_Finder_EVF_Pro_3_2.html

I totally agree that the price of the EVF is steep. I think it cost 2x what the rest of my rig did. Fortunately, I saved a lot of money by putting together a custom rig with a variety of mostly low-priced and or off-brand pieces. But I didn't see a viable alternative to the EVF for my particular setup. And, again, having used it... wow... it's amazing.

So the Pearstone articulating arm works pretty well for the shoulder rig. But for handheld stuff, I will probably plunk down the extra dough for the Zacuto baseplate setup.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 3, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> I appreciate you guys looking out for me on this!  I did actually have a missing part from the Cinevate UnoGrip I ordered, but it got worked out over the phone and Cinevate is sending me the missing piece.
> 
> I bought the Zacuto EVF from B&H without the baseplate because I'm building a shoulder rig (the Zacuto baseplate doesn't work with my particular configuration of parts.
> 
> ...



Can you post some pics of your rig? Parts list? I'd be interested in seeing what you came up with!!

C


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 3, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Can you post some pics of your rig? Parts list? I'd be interested in seeing what you came up with!!



Absolutely! As soon as I get that part from Cinevate, I'll take some shots and upload.


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 3, 2013)

I kind of like this, it looks very sturdy. No adhesives , will fit multiple camera models and looks like you can adjust it to fit a 5D mkIII with or without a battery grip.
Best part it's only $130 bucks ! 
I think I'm going to get one.

http://www.carryspeed.com/collections/viewfinders


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 3, 2013)

A follow up to my previous post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=np0WHMwz7jY#!


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 3, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> I kind of like this, it looks very sturdy. No adhesives , will fit multiple camera models and looks like you can adjust it to fit a 5D mkIII with or without a battery grip.
> Best part it's only $130 bucks !
> I think I'm going to get one.
> http://www.carryspeed.com/collections/viewfinders



Looks promising! If it lives up to the video, I would use this for handheld shooting, rather than mounting my EVF. 

Keep us posted if you get one.


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 4, 2013)

I literally talked myself into buying one as I was posting the links. 
Just finished the online purchase moments ago.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> I literally talked myself into buying one as I was posting the links.
> Just finished the online purchase moments ago.


WOW!!!

That is impressive.

Please, when you get it....give us a full review!!!

I'm going to look into it....man, I just bought new Manfrotto mono pod, and 504 Video heads, all that use the Manfrotto 501 plate QR system....

I'd looked at trying to go all arca swiss, but just didn't work for what I could afford and needed right now...

So, I'm curious how this would work with my current QR system....will have to look into this.

But again, *please* give us a review on this after you get it and play with it!

Tickle this thread again so I don't miss it!



Thanks,

C


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2013)

Just found it $10 cheaper on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/VF-3-Swivi-Universal-View-Finder/dp/B0098N59VA/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1365040051&sr=8-7&keywords=carry+speed

Man..this is tempting...geez, this camera hobby is causing me to hemorrhage money this past month and now fresh into this one!!!


----------



## cayenne (Apr 4, 2013)

[email protected]

Ok, I bought one too.....looked too interesting!!

I can't film myself for my cooking show without my glasses...due to having to see the Live View for focusing.

In my contacts, my farsightedness is hitting me...so, this way, I can use my contacts, and can use the diopter along with the magnification on the camera to now be able to view and focus for my set ups!!

I'll let ya'll know how it works out.

I got it for $120 shipped on Amazon.

cayenne


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 5, 2013)

I ordered mine from the manufacturer direct , cost $9.00 more but free shipping.
Still waiting.


----------



## teedidy (Apr 5, 2013)

I am using a Zacuto z-Finder 3.0. I have attached the adhesive mount to a "Vello Snap-On LCD Screen Protector for Canon 5D Mark III"
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=orderHistory&A=details&Q=&sku=860349&is=REG The Screen Protector snaps on and off very easily when I know I am only going to shoot stills. Most of the time I leave it on (Can cause partial loss of 100% viewfinder unless you really "squeeze" your eyeball in there).
I further secure it with a single "Zacuto Z-Bands for the Z-Finder"
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/657226-REG/Zacuto_Z_BNDS_Z_Bands_for_the_Z_Finder.html

I find this solution works great. I always have my RRS plate attached so most of the mounting plates are not an option for me.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Apr 5, 2013)

Give me the pentaprism any day. I learned to shoot using an optical viewfinder and just can't see myself breaking the habit. I do like camera gadgets though, and this one looks interesting.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 5, 2013)

teedidy said:


> I am using a Zacuto z-Finder 3.0. I have attached the adhesive mount to a "Vello Snap-On LCD Screen Protector for Canon 5D Mark III"
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=orderHistory&A=details&Q=&sku=860349&is=REG The Screen Protector snaps on and off very easily when I know I am only going to shoot stills. Most of the time I leave it on (Can cause partial loss of 100% viewfinder unless you really "squeeze" your eyeball in there).
> I further secure it with a single "Zacuto Z-Bands for the Z-Finder"
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/657226-REG/Zacuto_Z_BNDS_Z_Bands_for_the_Z_Finder.html
> ...



Another promising option! Thanks!


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 7, 2013)

The Carryspeed viewfinder I mentioned in an earlier post came today, I have to admit I'm pretty impressed . It's a straightforward design and I had it on the camera in moments with no need for reading the directions. ( A preview of the video before it arrived was very helpful .) 
This viewfinder does work with a battery grip although you'll have to make one tweak . 
Using a phillips screwdriver to pull one screw and flipping the vertical adjustment bars gives it enough reach to fit quite nicely with the grip. 

The view is sharp and I must admit thanks to the adjustable diopter I no longer have to fish around my pockets looking for reading glasses to see live view. 
By the way, kudos to the guy who started this thread , if I hadn't read this I wouldn't have researched looking for a deal nor found this little gem of an item .


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 7, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> By the way, kudos to the guy who started this thread , if I hadn't read this I wouldn't have researched looking for a deal nor found this little gem of an item .



Thank _you_! That was a great find! It would appear the Carry Speed is the best bargain for those who can use (or don't mind) an Arca mount. Now the hard part for me is deciding between lots of good options for my handheld setup! 8) I will post pics when I get the shoulder rig together (I'm still waiting on a part).


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 7, 2013)

Speaking of Carry Speed...


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, to each their own...

I couldn't imagine using something that would require a baseplate of any kind... Maybe if you're not using a vertical grip that could work.

I've used the Kinotehnik LCDVF for my mk2, mk3 and it will be the first thing i slap on my 1Dc.

The small metal frame gets applied with a silicon-like adhesive that easy to remove if you'd want to (without leaving any trace), but still sticks well enough not to come off accidentally.

The magnets are in the loupe itself (so not permanently attached to the camera) and they have no ill effects whatsoever on LCD screen or memory cards.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 7, 2013)

AndreeOnline said:


> Well, to each their own...
> 
> I couldn't imagine using something that would require a baseplate of any kind... Maybe if you're not using a vertical grip that could work.
> 
> ...



For handheld, I'm also leaning toward a non-baseplate viewfinder (to keep it light and leave the bottom available for a grip). But I'm still 100% averse to adhesive. But that's where a screen protector comes in (and for $25, I might add).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/860349-REG/Vello_SPSO_C5DIII_Snap_On_LCD_Screen_Protector.html

Obviously, if you don't mind adhesive on your camera itself, then this is unnecessary. The bottom line here is that all of the options are available. We're not stuck with one method of attaching viewfinders.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 7, 2013)

New Carry Speed VF-4...

http://www.carryspeed.com/products/lcd-view-finder


----------



## cayenne (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> New Carry Speed VF-4...
> 
> http://www.carryspeed.com/products/lcd-view-finder



Great...I just bought the VF-3....it is in the mail, and they come out with a VF-4???


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 8, 2013)

cayenne said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > New Carry Speed VF-4...
> ...



It sounds like the two main changes are: it is sized for 3.2 screens, and it improves access to the buttons on the left. 

When it comes to camera gear, I never hesitate to return stuff. I bought a refurb'd Canon 35mm L the same week the latest Sigma 35mm came out. I returned the Canon one day after it arrived. That said, I still haven't ordered the Sigma yet. :'(


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 8, 2013)

[/quote]

Great...I just bought the VF-3....it is in the mail, and they come out with a VF-4???


[/quote]

Same here, but I'm happy with it none the less .


----------



## cayenne (Apr 10, 2013)

Great...I just bought the VF-3....it is in the mail, and they come out with a VF-4???


[/quote]

Same here, but I'm happy with it none the less .
[/quote]

Mine just came in the box today. I've not opened it yet.

Is the Canon 5D3 a 3.2 viewer...that the new VF-4 would fit the 5D3 better? In the videos I saw of the VF3..seemed it was a very tight fit but you could see the full viewfinder...?

Hmm...decisions, decisions. Also, guessing now...that this sale price (I got mine for $120) was due to this new version being released?? Is the VF4 available now? Price'?

I'll look too...but input appreciated.

C


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 10, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Can you post some pics of your rig? Parts list? I'd be interested in seeing what you came up with!!



I finally got the last piece of the rig.

Here's a shot from the side.

BTW, this rig cost me $1,567. But the Zacuto EVF Pro was $950 of that. So this rig, without an EVF, would cost $617. That compares to the $1,149 RedRock "DSLR Field Cinema Standard Bundle v2"... pretty favorably. 8)

I can't say this is the best rig ever. I would prefer to have a better shoulder pad and EVF attachment. But with the money I saved, I can buy more essential gear.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's another view. The articulating arm of the EVF actually makes for a decent grip (and kickstand!). Too bad it won't work for handheld. I will need to find another solution for handheld: either super expensive Zacuto mount for my EVF -or- one of these bargain optical viewfinder options mentioned in previous posts.


----------

